# Homemade Tools >  Mini Sheet Metal Box Pan Folder 3mm - (12 Inch) Capacity

## weldup

Hi all, this was last Sundays project.
I've wanted a small heavy duty metal folder for a while. As you have probably seen I made a 30 ton hydraulic press last year, but it is not great for folding tight angles less than 90 Deg. I have considered buying one but most can only bend around 1mm or less of mild steel.
I have recently been looking at other peoples ideas but I really wanted one you could box tab sides as well. The only problem is money...!
So I went through the scrap bin and made this out of some off cuts and an old over engineered gate latch.
The folding teeth are made from 40x10mm bar and provide endless possibilities. There is an adjustable back stop that has approx 15mm of travel, for bending different thicknesses. The top beam is made from 40x20mm channel + 50x40x5 Angle + 8x50mm bar. Underneath the floor is a further piece of 50x40x5 angle for extra strength.
The sides and folder beam are made from 80x10mm bar.
Also I have some ideas for some different tooling options which can replace the 40x10mm bars. (e.g a chamfered edged bar welded to box section cut into 5 or 6 different lengths for tight folds in thin steel).
Maybe they'll be next weekends project.
There is a you tube video of it bending 3mm Mild steel:



I have included of one test photo or a very badly bent 3 sided box which is 2.5mm thick. it was a very quick practice run.

----------

Jon (Feb 16, 2013),

jonesboys (Dec 5, 2015),

kbalch (Feb 18, 2013)

----------


## weldup

So today I have been making the thin metal tooling.
These inserts will bend upto 2mm approx.

----------

Paul Jones (Apr 27, 2016)

----------


## Jon

Thanks weldup! This one went in our Brakes and Presses category, and on your homemade tools page: weldup's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






Mini Sheet Metal Folder  by weldup 

tags:
press brake

----------


## WCRiot

> So today I have been making the thin metal tooling.
> These inserts will bend upto 2mm approx.



I wish you had some sketches or drawings how you made the component pieces. Its difficult to see from the picture how this item was fabricated.

I'd love to have one in my shop as well.

----------


## Stale Trooper

<----- Echoing the above post!

Is there somewhere on this site that lets our magnificent minds post plans & instructional information for building these "Homemade Tools"?  :Confused:  If not, then there should be!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## weldup

> I wish you had some sketches or drawings how you made the component pieces. Its difficult to see from the picture how this item was fabricated.
> 
> I'd love to have one in my shop as well.



Hi thank you for your comment, I am in the process of sketching some plans of the folder, but have been on night shifts for ages and now i'm back on day shifts & have had no time to finish them.
I will post these sketches including dimensions when they are finished, if your still interested.
All the best, J

----------

